# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  skoki  cisnienia tetniczego  niskie  cisnienie

## Sylwia 30

Mam skoki cisnienia , niskie rano i wysokie    (90 /50)   (143 /120 puls  106)  czy mozna stosowac krople effortil na podwyzszenie. Mam wyniki z holtera cisnieniowego: 
godz 11:13 160/97 puls 97   
godz 11:30 148/120 puls 85         
godz 12:00 158/46 puls 58   
godz 12:30 112/91 puls 176
godz 13:00 156/42  puls 130   
godz 13:30 179/108 puls 115   
godz 14:00 165/139 puls 96   
godz 14:30 163/90 puls 130
godz 15:00 164/121 puls 120
godz 15:30 154/78 puls150
godz 16:00177/70 puls 150
godz16:30 122 /85 puls 142
godz 17:00 154/108 puls 83
godz 17:30 135/85 puls 136
godz18:00 126/1o2 puls103
godz 18 :30 143/96 puls 96
godz 19:01 12o/88 puls 100
godz 19:30 130/.101 puls85
godz20:00 127/90 puls90
godz20:30 138/101puls 103
godz 21:00  124/92 puls93
godz 21: 30 136/94 puls 85
godz 22:00 127/111 puls 75
godz 23:00 156/104 puls115
godz00:00128/91/puls93
godz 01:00 122/80 puls 96
godz 02:00 123.72 puls90
godz03:00 109/72 puls 78
godz 04:00 100/83 puls 78
godz 05:00 109/68 puls 69
godz06:00 102/83 puls 78
godz 07 :00 138/97 puls103
godz 07 :31 139 /100puls 103
godz 08 :00  125/67 puls 111
godz 08:30 136/73 puls 157
godz 09:00 125/93 puls 125
godz 09:30 145/64 puls 81
godz 10:00 139/98 puls  120
prosiłambym o jakieś porady w tej sprawie...   

http://medyczka.pl/skoki-cisnienia-t...5199#post32061

----------


## SirArgal

Wartości tętna są bardzo wysokie. Wskazuje to na silny stres bądź wysiłek fizyczny w momencie badania lub chwilę przed nim - stąd i moje pytanie czy faktycznie któryś z tych czynników był obecny przy badaniu. Wyniki w ciągu nocy są w normie, ale w ciągu dnia często są znacznie podwyższone. Jak to zinterpretował lekarz prowadzący?

----------


## Sylwia 30

w czsie  badania  nie odczuwalam zadnego stresu  ani  wysilku  fizycznego   i nie bylam  z tym,  jeszcze u lekarza   , mam teraz niskie   cisnienie   i chcialabym  podwyzszyc   kroplami  effortil   mam 90 /60   a po wzieciu  kropli  143 /120 puls  106

----------


## SirArgal

Tzn stanowczo odradzam 'zabaw lekami' żeby sobie 'regulować ciśnienie' farmakologicznie, ponieważ zakłóca to naturalny system regulacyjny organizmu, a często się zdarza że sam pomiar jest błędny (wina sprzętu, przeważnie aparatów automatycznych, lub ludzki błąd przy pomiarze).
Poza tym dla organizmu jest lepiej mieć niższe ciśnienie niż wyższe - zwłaszcza jeżeli nie przy niskim ciśnieniu nie występują jakieś kłopotliwe objawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przy niskim  cisnieniu   mam bole   glowy   zawroty    zimne ręce   i nogi    klotania serca     kroplach   na podwyzszenie  nie sa szkodliwe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A byłeś u lekarza z tym? Nie wolno bagatelizować takich spraw. Moja babcia tak miała, na szczęście w czas trafiła do dobrego miejsca. Nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz, ale nasz lekarz z Łodzi polecił jej klinikę ze Zgierza Med Pro i teraz jest dużo lepiej. Koniecznie gdzies idz!

----------


## Sylwia 30 684911

jeszcze  ,nie  bylam  u lekarza  kardiologa  ostatnim  razem bylam   tamtego  roku   robiłam  holtera   cisnieniowego 
skierowal  mnie bo mam  klotania  serca  bole pulsujace  glowy   ,  zimne ręce  i nogi   tachykardia

----------


## sylwia 30 684991

od    rana   mam  pulsujacy   bol   glowy  caly czas  cisnie mnie   w glowie    pulsuje  do  nosa  cisnienie  142 /78  puls  63

----------


## 684991

czy nadcisnienie   czeba leczyc do przez  cale zycie  bylam  u kardiologa  przepisal   concor 2.5  czy czeba mierzyc   cisnienie

----------


## kamilw

miałem problemy z cisnieniem, dodatkowo mam schorzenie wątroby więc przyjmowanie niektórych leków było wykluczone, musiałem próbować niekonwencjonalnych środków i trafiłem na rezonator biofotonowy, który w końcu mi pomógł i cisnienie mam już teraz w porządku, nie miewam gwałtownych skoków jakie zdarzały mi się wcześniej, warto spróbować tego urządzonka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te urzadzenie   co pan   napisal  kosztuje  3ooo  zl      na skoki   cisnienia

----------

